# Unlocked Bootloader?



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

Anyone willing to try this? http://www.verizon-phones.org/tricks-unlocking-bootloader-on-motorola-droid-bionic-tutorial.html


----------



## tehsusenoh (Sep 22, 2011)

There's a thread over on XDA dedicated to this. If it works, the world would know!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## jthompson122183 (Jun 12, 2011)

There is also a thread in the dev section on here too\


----------

